# Stripey Sweater :D



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Another attempt at a sweater, she can pull her arms out sometimes though lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It's very pretty, and so is your pup.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a beautiful sweater! And your baby is beyond adorable!!! Definite Chi nappin' material.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She looks very pretty in that sweater. Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice looking sweater and a very cute chi!:love1:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Pretty sweater, it looks girly, she doesn't seem to enjoy it , Ike doesn't like them. She is a beautiful little girl.:flower:


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

That is so cute! I really love it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

love it! how does the back look?


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness that is so cute! (this coming for the most anti-girly-girl you could know). Is it knitted or crocheted?


----------



## Labergez (Nov 30, 2012)

loll these are so cute to look in sweaters .from where did you got these sweaters? i also want to get them for my puppies......


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is a little peanut.  The sweater is cute.


----------

